# هل اجد شرح مبسط عن,,,,,,



## مهندسه33 (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,,,

أنااا منتسبه جديده لمنتدى وأريد منكم مساااعده في ,,,
EXAMPLE OF CLOSE LOOP SYSTEM ???WITH THE EXPLANATION OF THE EXAMPLE ???D


وأريد شرح لي
Water level closed-loop control.....

مع الرسمه ,,,,:::

هذااا وأرجوااا المساااعده ضروري ,,,لك مني كل الود ,,,


----------



## ياسر الشعار (18 يونيو 2009)

*لم أستطع أن أفهم ما تريدينه بالظبط فأنت تسألين عن عالم بأكمله ولكن لم أرد أن أخرج بدون محاولة المساعدة

First of all there are no true closed loop systems because energy is always being added to them. What is normally meant by a closed loop system is a system where piping, wires, or controllers carries a fluid, or a signal from point A to point B and then back again. Examples of closed loop systems:*
1. A pump on an aquarium
2. An air conditioning system on a furnace.
3. A hot water heating system that uses boilers and radiators
4. A steam heating system that uses boilers and water return lines
5. the primary water loop on a nuclear reactor
6. the secondary steam generating loop on a nuclear reactor
7. A coal fired electric power generating system
8. The steam propulsion system on WWII ships
9. Geothermal heating systems where a coil is buried in the ground and a pump pumps water through the coil back to the furnace
10. The mouse on a computer
11. A joystick on a video game
12. The governor on a go cart.
13. The speed control on an automobile.
14. The motor cooling system on a car.
15. The air conditioning system on a car
16. The air circulating system on a submarine
17. The air circulating system on a passenger air plane
18. The pneumatic system that lifts cars at auto repair shops
19. The volume control on a television.
20. The remote control on a TV

هذه روابط تفيدك ويجب عليك القيام بالبحث فكل شيء يوجد في الإنترنت
http://www.unesco-ihe.org/hi/sol/papers/CCWI99-Control.pdf

http://www.atp.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/DynLAB/dynlabmodules/Examples/WhatIsControl/​ 
http://www.tpub.com/*******/doe/h1013v2/css/h1013v2_111.htm ​ 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_level
....................................................................................................

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/sensor1.htm
......................................................................
http://www.electronicsforu.com/EFYLinux/circuit/dec2005/CI-06_Dec05.pdf
صفحتان عن
VERSATILE WATER-LEVEL CONTROLLER

............................................................................
http://www.eeh.ee.ethz.ch/uploads/tx_ethpublications/Glanzmann_Norway_05.pdf
عشر صفحات عن 
Supervisory Water Level Control for Cascaded River Power Plants

...............................................................................
http://nkk.naro.affrc.go.jp/eng/topics/reseach/2003/26.pdf
ثلاث صفحات عن
Subsurface water level control system allowing underdrainage in conjunction with 
subirrigation 
....................................................................................

http://www.google.jo/url?sa=t&sourc...9vmawjXyGR4kXkdYA&sig2=vj2Q_X0r0VSeGq8tUSUwXw
ثمن صفحات عن
Risk-Based Water Level Control in Kaunas Hydropower System
.................................................................................






سامحينا على التقصير فهذا ليس تخصصي 













​


----------

